# Pressured pols target illegal alien drivers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Legislators facing renewed pressure to tighten controls on illegal alien drivers passed a series of reforms yesterday, including a measure to require people registering cars to have a Massachusetts license or otherwise prove they are here legally.
The measures now on Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s desk in the form of budget amendments were passed after the Herald reported that an illegal alien charged in a fatal wreck that killed a Stoughton grandmother this week had registered a car here, though she had no Massachusetts license. The Registry of Motor Vehicles currently requires only proof of insurance to register a car.
"The policy ... effectively enables unlicensed drivers and illegal aliens to operate on the commonwealth's roadways," said Sen. Robert L. Hedlund (R-Weymouth), who first tried to tighten the law seven years ago. "This legislation puts an end to this ridiculous policy and stops illegal aliens from being able to register vehicles."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20220629pressured_pols_target_illegal_alien_drivers/


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Lip service.. While you're at it, stop making it so damn easy to get a drivers license. All they do is go to city hall, register to vote (which they don't do), then get their OLN.. Oh that's right, then they get their SSI.. Hmm, it'd curb so much fraud and criminal activity if the pols would address voter fraud, but that's too hard and un-PC.... So nothing tangible will happen...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Now let's not be rash here. Voter fraud is what keeps getting some of these folks elected.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Let get a pol and see what percentage of those who are dead and buried are voting for Democrat in the next election.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

What's going to stop someone who is already breaking the law from just driving unregistered?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USAF286 said:


> What's going to stop someone who is already breaking the law from just driving unregistered?


License plates?

Massachusetts doesn't do temp tags so they would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

frank said:


> License plates?
> 
> Massachusetts doesn't do temp tags so they would stick out like a sore thumb.


Right Right, I guess I was just assuming they would "acquire" some plates and just not have the sticker updated and risk it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Absolutely no way in hell will Deval sign that bill.

All we can do is keep hooking them for 90-10.....nothing will happen to them in court, but maybe the inconvenience of the arrest, $40 clerk's fee for bail, and $100+ to get their shitbox out of the tow yard might be a deterrent.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

_"The Registry of Motor Vehicles currently requires only proof of insurance to register a car."_

_"What's going to stop someone who is already breaking the law from just driving unregistered?"_

Nothing will stop them. Once they have the proof of insurance, they get the reg (usually in the wife's or girlfirend's name) then they stop paying, then the RMV revokes their reg. Guess what? The assholes are still driving.. Wanna guess why there are so many hit n run accidents?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Absolutely no way in hell will Deval sign that bill.
> 
> All we can do is keep hooking them for 90-10.....nothing will happen to them in court, but maybe the inconvenience of the arrest, $40 clerk's fee for bail, and $100+ to get their shitbox out of the tow yard might be a deterrent.


Have you ever seen that show Parking Wars? It can get pretty funny when someone without a valid drivers license, insurance, or registration tries to get their car out of impound. Now if they did that here, it would be just that much more of a headache for these people.

On a side note the show taught me if you ever drive in Philly, bring a copy of your insurance policy in case you get towed or you're in for a fun filled day of aggravation.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Riiiight, as if any of us believe this will happen! They went out of their way to make sure illegal teat-sucker Uncle Obama got his "hardship" license; they don't give a damn about preventing illegals from doing anything here.


----------

